# Fashion ranking



## gmehl (Aug 27, 2013)

For the fashion buffs out there, could anyone rank, high to low, the stature of the following (which I show alphabetically).  In other words, if I was going down from top-of-the line to ordinary, how would they best be listed?  I know some names are best known for specific products, but all produce full lines of clothing and accessories.  Thanks!

Armani
Calvin Klein
Gucci
J. Crew
Jones New York
Louis Vuitton
Michael Kors
Prada
Ralph Lauren (Black Label)


----------



## Alabastrine (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's my opinion...for what it is worth 


Armani
Gucci
Louis Vuitton
Ralph Lauren
Prada
Calvin Klein
Michael Kors
J.Crew
Jones New York


----------



## gmehl (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks!  It sounds pretty good ... appreciate the input.  And so does my character, who shops ready to wear, but does have standards.


----------



## Alabastrine (Aug 28, 2013)

Well he sounds very well dressed.


----------



## gmehl (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks -- a she, actually


----------



## Alabastrine (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh excuse me. I forgot to put my glasses on. Silly me.


----------

